# Follow up



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

I told you guys I drew the cougar tag with only four points this year and yesterday I was able to take this Tom.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

That's a lot of kitty:shock:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

He doesn't look like he likes to be held


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

nice! congrats!


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

What area? Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats, that thing looks huge!


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Oquirrah stansbury unit. Steep country


----------

